# Grumpy's Brewhaus



## jayse (20/4/05)

I can't really say enough good thing about grumpy's.
So were do I start?

In SA the only real beer crawl for me is from one end of grumpies fonts to the other and back again! :chug: generally I have to be forceably removed when it comes time to lock up.
The pizzas' are simply the best you can get anywhere and the kitchen doesn't end there by any means they have a fantasic team both front of house and in the kitchen and a few clowns in the brewshop and brewery 
The beer prices are exeptional you'll pay less for a nonic of great grumpies craft brew than you would for a kilkenny in a irish git bar.
There have been in my time more grumpies beers than i can remember but ussually you'll find.
Heyson stout. 
Adelaide hills pale ale.
Auld fokker.
Biggles bitter.
Tom Cat C.A.P.
Red baron 80/.
and any other beer that blows their skirts up when they are formulating recipes.
From....... 
Honey wheat.
G.O.D.
Smoked pale ale.....forget the name they called it.
and the list will keep growing iam sure
.

So don't waste your time going for second best and make the trip to grumpingtons instead.
They get the full ten points on the beerometer. :chug: 

Jayse


----------



## chiller (20/4/05)

jayse said:


> I can't really say enough good thing about grumpy's.
> So were do I start?
> 
> In SA the only real beer crawl for me is from one end of grumpies fonts to the other and back again! :chug: generally I have to be forceably removed when it comes time to lock up.
> ...




I would concur with all Jayse said. And with the new freeway it is only 20 minutes from the toll gate.

The Honey wheat is a well formulated beer Jayse 


Steve


----------



## normell (20/4/05)

Iv'e done the trip from Central Vic. once, can't wait for the next time either.
But have a truckie mate that can pick up some of those fresh wort kits for me.

Normell


----------



## Batz (20/4/05)

Yes agree with that

The couple of times I have been in Adelaide and gone to Grumpys , what a night they put on , exellent beer , magnificent pizzas !

Thanks guys :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Plastic Man (20/4/05)

I've only walked into Grumpy's once - being from out of state - but Thomas treated me like a long lost cousin. The hospitality was incredible, and something you don't often experience anymore - especially in Sydney.

I felt very jealous of you Adelaide people having such a great place and resource.

Hopefully I'll be back soon. Loved the Oatmeal Stout !!!

If your an out of towner and you find yourself in Adelaide - make sure you make time to shoot out to Grumpies. A 20 min drive in Sydney these days doesn't even get you to teh next suburb half the time so they are really pretty close to teh centre of Adelaide in terms of time. :beer:


----------



## wee stu (20/4/05)

Batz said:


> Yes agree with that
> 
> The couple of times I have been in Adelaide and gone to Grumpys , what a night they put on , exellent beer , magnificent pizzas !
> 
> ...



The hospitality at Grumpys is always good, but Batz must be very influential, all the stops were pulled out on his last visit. Top show Grumpsters :beer:


----------



## dicko (20/4/05)

I must fully agree with all the above comments as I have thoroughly enjoyed myself each time I have visited their establishment.

I must add also that the supply and delivery of brewing items and grain is excellent, as is the advice on home brewing.

When I read on this forum, the problems that exist in SE Qld with grain supply for the HB market then I know how fortunate we are to have Grumpy's in Adelaide, who in all reality, have set the benchmark for supplying the home brewer.

Top Job Grumpys,

Cheers


----------



## Boots (20/4/05)

I really don't get up to Grumpy's as much as I would like to - it really is a top spot. The bbq days with multiple spits are great too.


----------



## Andrew (20/4/05)

BTW if you haven't been to Grumpy's for a while, expect to see a few changes.
I dropped by there this arvo, (G'day GT) and the homebrew shop is now out the back, its original room/location now a part of the restaurant seating arrangement.
Cheers!


----------



## Hoops (20/4/05)

Yep gotta agree Jayse Grumpys is a great place for a few beers, and from the looks of it a great selection of HB supplies.
Thanks again Jayse for drivin me round while I was over :beer: 
My favourite was the Pale Ale. Could have sat there all arvo drinking that. Thanks to Thomas too for his hospitality and tour of the brewery. Will have to make another Adelaide trip again in the future.

Hoops

The Pale Ale...


----------



## Kai (20/4/05)

I'm looking forward to a pint of the honey wheat tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tdh (20/4/05)

...and the live blues on Wednesay evenings and Satday arvos sets the mood just nicely.

See you at grumpy's, you'll leave happy.

tdh (he brew the beer)


----------



## Ross (20/4/05)

Can't wait till the grumpsters find a suitable Qld site & make the big move...
Then it will be time to party


----------



## PeterS (20/4/05)

dicko said:


> When I read on this forum, the problems that exist in SE Qld with grain supply for the HB market then I know how fortunate we are to have Grumpy's in Adelaide, who in all reality, have set the benchmark for supplying the home brewer.
> 
> Top Job Grumpys,
> 
> ...



I second that Dicko.

I am a Queenslander and just by chance I came across Grumpies last year when I got lost looking for a friend's place en route to WA but I decided to visit a few friends whilst in the State. I will keep it short. I was thirsty and needed a refreshment when I noted a sign which I thought was cute and I decided to investigate. That was early last year. I did not realise at that time that I was going to Home Brew but I still remember the friendly athmosphere not to mention the refreshments that I partook. Thank you...

Cheers,
Keep on Brewin' :beer:


----------



## jayse (21/4/05)

tdh said:


> ...and the live blues on Wednesay evenings and Satday arvos sets the mood just nicely.
> 
> See you at grumpy's, you'll leave happy.
> 
> ...



That reminds me I forgot to mention watch out for that dodgey TDH fellow :excl: 
better of going down the back and drinking with the goat :huh: 

Jayse


----------



## L.X. (21/4/05)

That goat must be the best fed goat in the Adelaide Hills.

I dropped in on the way home from work to pick up a brew one Friday. There was a few people already there so had to park out the back. 
There was the goat with a trailer load of what looked like used malt grains filling his face!!

Lucky fella, I wonder if they try new recipes out on him too?


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/4/05)

L.X. said:


> There was the goat with a trailer load of what looked like used malt grains filling his face!!
> 
> [post="55596"][/post]​



If I find out that Grumpys have stolen my patented "intestinal mashing" technique legal action will follow. Theres only room for one "Big Shit Porter" in this market.


----------



## Malnourished (22/4/05)

Is there any public transport out to Grumpy's?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/4/05)

Malnourished said:


> Is there any public transport out to Grumpy's?
> [post="55978"][/post]​



Yep, there is a bus that drops you very close to the front door. Call Grumpy's and they will tell you all the details

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Malnourished (22/4/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Yep, there is a bus that drops you very close to the front door. Call Grumpy's and they will tell you all the details
> 
> Cheers
> Pedro



Cheers!


----------



## barfridge (23/4/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> If I find out that Grumpys have stolen my patented "intestinal mashing" technique legal action will follow. Theres only room for one "Big Shit Porter" in this market.
> [post="55620"][/post]​



Dont be so litigious GL, its not like you know any good lawyers anyway 

It would be good to compare and contrast the results from different animals. I could take some up to the farm and try it out on sheep, cows, ducks and chooks.


----------



## Hoops (23/4/05)

and if you need a large enough mash for a microbrewery maybe an elephant :huh:


----------



## tdh (23/4/05)

You fellas are full of animal shit!  

Mal, stop #50 in Verdun en route to Mt Barker will get you to the door.

Call 8210 1000 for timetable info, we are open 10-10 7 days.

tdh (aka GT)


----------



## kitkat (24/4/05)

just to say I received my first order from grumpy's, and apart from a mistake at their end (wrong masterbrew), it looks pretty good, I'll probably do one on Monday.

The only slightly negative comment I'd make is that their masterbrews don't actually list the contents, or specify which hops are used as finishing hops (that I could see). In that regard they're basically an up-market version of the Brewcraft converters, in that we can't know what's inside and how to use that information to do our own version or make changes/additions. Which is probably the aim, incitating us to buy from them again


----------



## Jazman (24/4/05)

no go with that kit kat as grumpys will not give recipies away for their packs like u would find white wings giving away their recipe for their packet cakes


----------



## dicko (24/4/05)

kitkat said:


> just to say I received my first order from grumpy's, and apart from a mistake at their end (wrong masterbrew), it looks pretty good, I'll probably do one on Monday.
> 
> The only slightly negative comment I'd make is that their masterbrews don't actually list the contents, or specify which hops are used as finishing hops (that I could see). In that regard they're basically an up-market version of the Brewcraft converters, in that we can't know what's inside and how to use that information to do our own version or make changes/additions. Which is probably the aim, incitating us to buy from them again
> [post="56128"][/post]​


In that regard they're basically an up-market version of the Brewcraft converters, in that we can't know what's inside and how to use that information to do our own version or make changes/additions.


> *Yes, upmarket they are.*
> 
> The masterbrew kits can hardly be compared to 500 gr of dextrose 250gr of dried malt and 250 gr of - dare I say it - dried corn syrup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Borret (24/4/05)

Hey KitKat,

I too have had a stuff up from Grumpies when they sent me the wrong extract and accidently omitted an aditional item that was agreed on via email. However I just let them know and they sent a replacement free of charge that I got within a week.  
It would be nice to have the masterbrew grain packaged seperately to steep properly but that would allow easier measurement of their secret quantities and the short boill doesn't sem to lead any noticable tannins in the brew anyway.
Can't give grumpies anything but praise. They run a great forum that they are active on and have a wealth of knowledge and a good cross section of products available. :beerbang: 

Only complaint that I have heard before and agree with......They're too far away to drop in for emergency supplies!  

Borret


----------



## kitkat (24/4/05)

Just to say that the reason I ordered from them in the first place is because of the excellent work they do on their forums, and the great reviews the masterbrews have. 

And of course I understand why they don't want to give their recipes away.

I was just saying that I see people (especially in these forums) throw crap on brewcraft products, amongst other reasons for not listing ingredients - the same can apply to grumpy's. The fact that their product may be better does not mean that the same remarks can't be made, that's all.

I'm looking forward to making the first 3 masterbrews, I'll wait to see if they email me back about the 4th (ordered a pilsner, got an irish red, but they still put in the lager yeast and High IBU extract - how would the red taste?  ). And they have so many masterbrews that I'll probably put another order in later 

And dicko, as for local HBS, you'll probably have to agree that "grain and grape" is probably one of the best HBS in Melbourne, so you won't have to worry about which advice I can get  It's a testament to Grumpy's quality that word of mouth (or forum) was enough to convince me to give them a go instead of just getting some ESB 3Kgs or Fresh wort at G&G, or trying a few extract recipes I've had my eyes on. I'll gladly spread the word once I've had a taste, shame it'll take a month to be ready


----------



## jayse (25/4/05)

Good afternoon gentlemen.
Firstly you'll notice i posted this in the pub/brewery reviews forum and it looks like its gone a bit off track. We have whole forums for discusing home brewing and brewshops and hoped people would see that and keep there comments in this thread to that of the restuarant.
Anyhow since kitkat has posted some comments i'll throw in my bit in aswell.
That is i think your a bit of track and iam not even gunna comment on how grumpies masterbrew compare to a brewcraft blend except to say brew up your masterbrews and post about them in the brewing forums.
By not telling people whats in the masterbrew range noone here is gunna go and put brewcraft and grumpies in the same league. 
You say you use ESB kits and fresh wort, do they tell you exactly what goes into them and if not are they no better than brewcraft either?
Anyway i think you have the wrong end of the stick and barking up the wrong tree at the same time. :blink: 


Jayse


----------



## kitkat (25/4/05)

jayse said:


> You say you use ESB kits and fresh wort, do they tell you exactly what goes into them and if not are they no better than brewcraft either?



You got it. All three are the same with regards to the fact that they don't say what their ingredients are. 

And that's all I was saying. People don't need to run for the stables and get on their high horses to defend the honor of whichever brand they prefer - just because in that regard they are all the same.
That doesn't mean brewcraft or esb or grumpy's are crap, and if you read my posts I never said that - some people just didn't read properly.

I happen to think there is value in educating the consumer and making them realise that, say, the reason one kit differs from another is because different hops were used. This allows the consumer to then make subsequent buying decisions, and possibly also incite them to look further into more advanced brewing techniques, get more information from HBS, etc. 
Another example is the lack of IBU measurements on the kits (except for grumpy's). That's a relatively easy thing to provide without giving away trade secrets (given that they'd make the beer within guidelines anyway), that can help consumers decide what they'd like to try next. Someone who thought his last beer was too bitter for his taste wouldn't get an IPA fresh wort next, for example. The lack of information on the yeasts provided (esb and grumpy's excluded) is also annoying.

The lack of information is what leads to dodgy HBS comments like "nah mate, grain is useless, just buy this kit", and worse, to customers actually believing it.

Of course brewrcaft, ESB and grumpy's want to keep their recipes to themselves so people buy from them again. Does it mean I can't say that I think they should give us more details?


----------



## Boots (25/4/05)

No offence kitkat, but in your last post, you seemed to be knocking several brands of kits, and twice mentioned that your comments didn't apply to grumpy's.

As Jayse said, if you want to review kits, do it in the right location, not a thread giving a review of Grumpy's the pub.

And I simply can't imagine someone at grumpy's saying 


> "nah mate, grain is useless, just buy this kit",



People will read this thread for a review on grumpys not a discussion on the practices of the greater Homebrew Industry.


----------



## kitkat (25/4/05)

lol you'd think I've been saying they're crap, which I didn't. I ordered 4 MBs from them :lol: 

And I've no idea which forum this is in, I just use the "latest threads" link at the top


----------

